
Introducing Badgie - sklivvz1971
https://sklivvz.com/posts/introducing-badgie
======
dajbelshaw
Have you considered using Open Badges for this?
[https://openbadges.org](https://openbadges.org)

~~~
sklivvz1971
That's very interesting although I'm not sure we fit their criteria. We are
certainly interested in making our badges as recognized as possible.

------
sklivvz1971
The author here: I'd be grateful for any feedback (good or bad!)

